# A few Military bits and bobs



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

A few odds and sods...



Roger


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice part collection Roger, good to have a theme I think, particularly like the second one up on the left, I feel I should know what it is but I don't.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this the complete Eaglemoss collection? A quid each from all good pound shops.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Lampoc said:


> Is this the complete Eaglemoss collection? A quid each from all good pound shops.


 yes it is...I didnt pay that much though...movements are marked Seiko-Epson

Roger


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your collection of Eaglemoss watches is like, "the whole is more than the sum of its parts," and seeing them together could provide a learning experience for people like myself who are not experts on military watches. I did buy the first few of these watches when they were issued, taking advantage of the initial discount, but then stopped buying them because I found that the quality was variable, especially concerning the amount of play in the minutes hand especially. However, if one can still get them as NOS, for a fraction of the original price, then an interesting collection like yours could be built up. As a final note, Roger, did you obtain the booklets for each watch?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Your collection of Eaglemoss watches is like, "the whole is more than the sum of its parts," and seeing them together could provide a learning experience for people like myself who are not experts on military watches. I did buy the first few of these watches when they were issued, taking advantage of the initial discount, but then stopped buying them because I found that the quality was variable, especially concerning the amount of play in the minutes hand especially. However, if one can still get them as NOS, for a fraction of the original price, then an interesting collection like yours could be built up. As a final note, Roger, did you obtain the booklets for each watch?


 I bought them on a whim...I wouldnt usually look twice at replicas but they were cheap...IIRC there were a couple of booklets in the box.

Roger


----------

